# GTK wpa supplicant/wifi frontend



## Ghirai (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there a GTK2+ app that acts as a GUI frontend to connect to an AP/manage wpa supplicant conf file?

Sure you can do it by hand - if you're sitting at home it's fine, but on the move typing all the stuff/etc takes quite some time.

Something simple like show list of BSSIDs, you lick on one, punch in WPA PSK if needed, and you're done.

I found this app - http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/, but it's based on Qt.

Thanks.


----------

